# DV capture per Firewire "onboard"



## def (13. Januar 2004)

Guten Tag,

ich bin neu in dieses Gestaden und denke mal, das ich hier auf eine Freundliche Community treffen werde. Jedenfalls waren die Themen, die ich bisher gelesen habe, sehr angenehm. Nun aber zum Grund warum ich überhaupt auf diese Seite "gegooglet" kam: 
Ich besitze eine Canon MV650i und habe auch früher schon per extra Firewirekarte die Kassetten überspielt. Nun aber musste ich mir ein neues Mainboard (Gigabyte) kaufen, welches Firewire onboard hat, d.h. ich bräuchte keine extra Karte. Nun hatte Windows den Firewiretreiber mit installiert und freudig schloß ich die Kamera an, um mal wieder einige Bänder zu rippen, aber nix ist. Weder Ulead noch Magix noch WinDV können auf die Kamera zugreifen, obwohl im LCD der Cam selber DV IN steht...

Könnte es an dem Firewire onboard liegen, muss ich an der Camera etwas umstellen oder habe ich gar etwas anderes übersehen?!


----------



## goela (13. Januar 2004)

Nun in der Tat hast Du hier eine freundliche Community getroffen. Wir leben nach dem Motto: "Wie man in den Wald hinein schreit, so ruft es auch zurück"!

Nun zu Deinem Problem. Du sagtest, dass Du mit einem anderen Board und Firewire-Karte schon mit Deiner Kamera gearbeitet hast. Richtig! Also wirst Du sehr wahrscheinlich mal den Treiber für die Firewire kontrollieren müssen.
Weiterhin frage ich mich, ob Du die Kamera per Firewire bedienen kannst - also vom Programm aus Play, Rewind, Forward usw. ausführen. Wenn nicht, dann sind wir wieder beim oben genannten - Treiber kontrollieren.
Mal bei Gigabyte vorbeischauen!

Ach ja, das Betriebssystem?


----------



## def (13. Januar 2004)

Nachdem ich meine alte Firewirekarte eingebaut hatte und die Cam daran problemlos lief, war ich wieder dem Onboard Firewire auf der Spur und woran lag es?! Genau: das Kabel vom Slotblech zum Mainboard steckte genau 2 Pins daneben. Richtig aufgesteckt und schon funkte die Sache wieder. Mich wundert es nur, das er den angeschlossenen Firewireslot überhaupt erkannt hat, wenn er falsch ausgesteckt war. Trotzdem Danke für die schnelle Antwort und ich hoffe mal demnächst dann Fragen zur Filmbearbeitung stellen zu können.


----------



## goela (14. Januar 2004)

Ist ja logisch! Der Chip sitzt ja auf der Platine - der Stecker ist ja nur eine Verlängerung!


----------

